# Does your pupper have a funny face? Let's see it!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is classic!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Of course he does!!

He has several...lol


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Love it! That first one is the best!!!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

"Has anyone seen my teeth?" hahahahahahaha


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> "Has anyone seen my teeth?" hahahahahahaha


 
ROFL! I like that!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

My grandpa makes the same face, Lestorm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

That's too funny!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> "Has anyone seen my teeth?" hahahahahahaha


OMG, between the picture and Lestorm's quote, I almost choked to death. I'm glad I did not spit my Chianti all over the room. Classic does not begin to describe that photo Jazz & Jules!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

hahaha!! Love them! I laughed a lot looking at these photos!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

London


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

Old, but still cute nontheless. 





*Ellie tries to copy*


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Jazz & Jules said:


>


I love that picture!! Thats quite the expression


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm laughing so hard I knocked my glass of water over. Oops. 

But seriously,  love that face.


How did you get him to do that for you, or was he doing something and you happened to snap a photo of him and turned out that way


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That first picture of Jules is just priceless. Definately a geezer long before his tiem. :bowl:


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

IvanD said:


> I'm laughing so hard I knocked my glass of water over. Oops.
> 
> But seriously,  love that face.
> 
> ...


 
Was just one of those oops photos that I couldn't resist posting!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

We do have some pretty funny faces on here for sure!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a cutey pie, that is the funniest picture...I love it. It would make a *perfect* greeting card photo.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly gets some real comical expressions when he is running.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

There's my little Jules. I heart Jules. :clown: he' such a clown!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## z&mom (Oct 7, 2006)

*Z has funny ears...*

Z carries her ears funny when she is extremely thrilled.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

This is a GREAT THREAD!! What adorable pictures - I love it!!! It really perked up my day to see such dorky faces! Thanks!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, that picturer of Jules is absolutely priceless!! You usually provide captions, what would be your caption for this? 

Way toooo funny. What a ham


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> OMG, that picturer of Jules is absolutely priceless!! You usually provide captions, what would be your caption for this?
> 
> Way toooo funny. What a ham


 
Lestorm really had the best caption I think one could come up with - "Has anyone seen my teeth?" :smooch:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a funny face on Quiz... We were dog-sitting a client's 12-week-old Lab and they were playing togehter. I like to caption it....

"SAY UNCLE!"


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love this one, too. This is Rupert. He belongs to a friend of mine!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... that first one is PRICELESS!!!!


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is Wally's funny face...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lestorm said:


> "Has anyone seen my teeth?" hahahahahahaha


yeh, put yer teef in !!

that really is a great pic


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I love this one, too. This is Rupert. He belongs to a friend of mine!


OMG! I can't stop laughing! Now THAT is classic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

These are so great you guys and have REALLY made my day and goodness knows I have needed it! Keep em coming please!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL, these faces are just the BEST, BEST, BEST pics! I love them! What a great idea for a thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------

